# look at this for a good deal on phone calls anywere in europe



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Summer roaming promotion ? mobile roaming service from mobile phone companies (snip)

hard to better this offer i would think hope it helps you in spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Summer roaming promotion ? mobile roaming service from mobile phone companies (snip)

hard to better this offer i would think hope it helps you in spain [/quote]

Until I'm told off , I shall ignore that fact that you're advertising Shaun :eyebrows::boxing:!!!! The one thing I will say is that ALL the mobile phone companies are doing it!! That particular company is offering nowt better than any of the others!!! :clap2::clap2: I've just gotta blinding deal on my mobile! :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Until I'm told off , I shall ignore that fact that you're advertising Shaun :eyebrows::boxing:!!!! The one thing I will say is that ALL the mobile phone companies are doing it!! That particular company is offering nowt better than any of the others!!! :clap2::clap2: I've just gotta blinding deal on my mobile! :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


understandable if i owned vodaphone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> understandable if i owned vodaphone



Its something to do with a new EU ruling that says that none of the mobile companies are allowed to charge extra for "roaming" as from July! So they're starting to steam in and secure their place!!

Nice to see you on here at a respectable hour Shaun!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its something to do with a new EU ruling that says that none of the mobile companies are allowed to charge extra for "roaming" as from July! So they're starting to steam in and secure their place!!
> 
> Nice to see you on here at a respectable hour Shaun!!
> 
> Jo xxx


yeah im taking a break from being lazy 
back at work now just about to leave now. thought when i spotted this voda thingy it was a good deal. about time prices were dropped for mobiles my last trip to ibiza ended up with a £250 bill  the mrs likes to talk  a lot 
catch u later have a niceday


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> understandable if i owned vodaphone


Unfortunately I had a hand in writing the rules here 
_
Do not use the forum as a place for advertising. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in. This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately._


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Unfortunately I had a hand in writing the rules here


Things would be different if I'd written the rules! Cos there wouldn't be any!

Well......except all under 30 Espanolas would have to show photos of themselves in French Maids outfits!

And all over 30 Brit boilers would have to put a bag over their heads when displaying their photos.

Oh....and no sad ******* with ponytails would be allowed!

Now _that's_ a plan!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> And all over 30 Brit boilers would have to put a bag over their heads when displaying their photos.




Now thats not a popular thing to say on here concidering the age of the present females who use the site, is it!!! You could be in big trouble now!!!!!!:spider::spider::boxing:uke::moony:


Jo xxx

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> You could be in big trouble now!!


I'm always in big trouble Jo!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Things would be different if I'd written the rules! Cos there wouldn't be any!
> 
> Well......except all under 30 Espanolas would have to show photos of themselves in French Maids outfits!
> 
> ...


why there is some fine young fillys on here extreme you have been hanging round donkeys to long:lol:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> why there is some fine young fillys on here extreme you have been hanging round donkeys to long:lol:


Thanx Shaun.......... I think????


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> why there is some fine young fillys on here


You're saying they look like horses Shaun? I know they've seen better days but I think you're being a bit harsh!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You're saying they look like horses Shaun? I know they've seen better days but I think you're being a bit harsh!


Its a good job we know that you're just joking Xtreme! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thanx Shaun.......... I think????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


u think right only top notch totty on here extreme 
that reminds me the old nag finishes work at 6


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its a good job we know that you're just joking Xtreme!
> 
> Jo xxx


Of course I am Jo!

There's not one of you ladies on here that I'd kick out of bed!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> why there is some fine young fillys on here extreme you have been hanging round donkeys to long:lol:


:clap2:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2:


see heres another fine young wench :clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> see heres another fine young wench :clap2:


You say the sweetest things.:tongue:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You say the sweetest things.:tongue:


now get me dinner on and pass us a fosters pet.
and dont forget to iron me clothes before taking the dog for a walk and fetching the papers hurry up hurry up make haste :lol:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> now get me dinner on and pass us a fosters pet.
> and dont forget to iron me clothes before taking the dog for a walk and fetching the papers hurry up hurry up make haste :lol:



Tina has my permission to give you a sound hiding.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Tina has my permission to give you a sound hiding.


............ and mine!!!!!!! 

jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Tina has my permission to give you a sound hiding.


i will tell her you would like to see me get a good spanking 
and you jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i will tell her you would like to see me get a good spanking
> and you jo



I'm not sure I'd put it quite like that dear!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Oh god.....the airheads are off again!

And as usual they're ganging up on a bloke!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Oh god.....the airheads are off again!
> 
> And as usual they're ganging up on a bloke!


 No we dont, we just refuse to take any nonsense and put you guys in your place. Afterall, women rule!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> No we dont, we just refuse to take any nonsense and put you guys in your place. Afterall, women rule!!
> 
> Jo xxx


nah having none off that rubbish why do u think cavemen had clubs ? :boxing:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> nah having none off that rubbish why do u think cavemen had clubs ? :boxing:


why do you think they dont still have em!!???????? You aint gonna win this one!


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> nah having none off that rubbish why do u think cavemen had clubs ? :boxing:



It was the first unit of measurement they had?!?!:boxing: They ran off to their caves and sulked. Nothing's changed.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> It was the first unit of measurement they had?!?!:boxing: They ran off to their caves and sulked. Nothing's changed.


havent u ladies anything better to do like 
dusting,drying the pots,ironing,washing up,making the beds,hovering,cleaning the windows,mopping the floor,doing some washing,taking the kids to school,moaning,more moaning, etc etc etc etc etc 
do i need to go on ?
face it you lose 
oh and doing as your told when your told :lol::clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> havent u ladies anything better to do like
> dusting,drying the pots,ironing,washing up,making the beds,hovering,cleaning the windows,mopping the floor,doing some washing,taking the kids to school,moaning,more moaning, etc etc etc etc etc
> do i need to go on ?
> face it you lose
> oh and doing as your told when your told :lol::clap2:


Oh that was all done earlier - now I get to sit back with a glass of wine and enjoy intelligent, witty repartee with you and XTreme Face it Shaun, your lives are made SO much easier because of the wonderful women in your lives. But then they go on forums and give you hell!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Oh that was all done earlier - now I get to sit back with a glass of wine and enjoy intelligent, witty repartee with you and XTreme Face it Shaun, your lives are made SO much easier because of the wonderful women in your lives. But then they go on forums and give you hell!!


oh i aggree but and its a big but
we hold the reins mush mush 
im going to join u im walking upthe local for a quick one back on around 11.45 when hopefully i will continue with your thrashing :tongue:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> oh i aggree but and its a big but
> we hold the reins mush mush
> im going to join u im walking upthe local for a quick one back on around 11.45 when hopefully i will continue with your thrashing :tongue:


I'm just glad you're not mine.. and so should you be 

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

As I always say....there's no women's problem in the world that can't be cured!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> As I always say....there's no women's problem in the world that can't be cured!



See, women can do anything LOL  :clap2:


Jo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> XTreme is the hottest male in Western Europe! I'd crawl 100 miles on broken glass just to catch a glimpse of his oozing machismo!


You're not wrong Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You're not wrong Jo!



you cheeky b****** :boxing::boxing:uke::wacko:

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm just glad you're not mine.. and so should you be
> 
> Jo xxxx


whip and chains excite me lol
now were that tallulah gone come on wench fire away


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> whip and chains excite me lol
> now were that tallulah gone come on wench fire away



Sorry! Early night - so I could get up at the crack of dawn to do all the housework, put on a casserole, bake a cake, do some ironing, provide hubby and the kids with a fry up......Yeah right!!! Now, where did I put that whip?!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You women would do well to take heed of this!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You women would do well to take heed of this!
> 
> YouTube - Women: Know Your Limits! Harry Enfield - BBC comedy



Nah, its a comedy and just a male fantasy

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Now, where did I put that whip?!


Its here!! :whip:

Jo xxx


----------

